# information on Wellington Sailboat



## insearchof (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello,
We have been living on land for 6 months now, and are getting very landsick! We sailed our Passport 42 to Australia with our 7 year old from San Francisco, sold our boat there and came back to the US to rebuild the cruising kitty. Well, we are looking at boats again (truth is we've been looking since we got back to the US!). We are looking at a Wellington 47 foot sailboat. We cannot find any information on this boat and wonder if anyone out there has any good/bad things to say about this boat. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nothing good, bad or indifferent to say about Wellington sailboats.
Found this one listed several places out on the tangled web.
1991 Wellington Centerboard cutter for sale in Fernandina Beach, FL: Motorsailer - SailboatTraderOnline.com


----------



## svfriscorose (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked at a wellington 47 once a few years back. They were made in Jacksonville florida I believe and internal fit and finish varied a bit from boat to boat. Flat decks and a swing keel. Fuel tanks were cast in fiberglass 2- 200 gallons plus a few hundred gallons of water. The one I looked at was interesting, but ALL the systems were shot and the boat had compresson post issues on both masts. The hull is solid fiberglass and fairly sturdy though. But I still think about that boat sometimes. 

Best of Luck in your hunt.

Beni
SV Frisco Rose
Islander 34


----------



## williewhiskers (Sep 13, 2008)

*wellington reply*



insearchof said:


> Hello,
> We have been living on land for 6 months now, and are getting very landsick! We sailed our Passport 42 to Australia with our 7 year old from San Francisco, sold our boat there and came back to the US to rebuild the cruising kitty. Well, we are looking at boats again (truth is we've been looking since we got back to the US!). We are looking at a Wellington 47 foot sailboat. We cannot find any information on this boat and wonder if anyone out there has any good/bad things to say about this boat. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,


we've been living on//sailing locally our 44 wellington for 7 years. When searching & then deciding on a welly, we boarded 5 or 6. Bill Wellington built the hulls in Jacksonville, FL ours is #5. Each interior/design is custom. We were choosy and have been rewarded greatly. Acquaintances have a 47 ketch and are happy , ours is a cutter. Only drawback 65' mast local bridge requiring dead low for passage to Atlantic. Keel/centerboard makes for great island hopping with great offshore capabilities. If you desire long details - happy to provide. Stress- we love ours!!!!!


----------



## Nausica (Aug 26, 2002)

the wellington 44 and 47 ,have same riguing,so 44 is exelent sail boat ,from every angle ,the 47 is a motorsailer,slow compering to the 44,exelent liveabord


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Wellington 47 in Jax*

I am going to look at the Wellington in Ferd Bch at Thanksgiving. I will let you folks know what I think about this one in particular. I would appreciate any other info from current and past owners as to the reliability of this class of vessel. thx Moots in sunny Key West


----------



## pandie (Oct 5, 2008)

*Wellington 47*



Moots said:


> I am going to look at the Wellington in Ferd Bch at Thanksgiving. I will let you folks know what I think about this one in particular. I would appreciate any other info from current and past owners as to the reliability of this class of vessel. thx Moots in sunny Key West


===

Good Afternoon,,, and Happy Holidays,

Question on Wellington 47 @ Fernandina Beach / Jacksonville. Did you see it??
Obviously you did not buy,, since it is still for sale.

We are on market for a cruiser to live on,,,
We are considering to take a trip from Illinois to Florida to see it, and you just may save us a trip (potentially).

Any comments on your findings?
We would like to hear good and bad,,,

Thank You in advance for any assistance that you may provide!!

Happy Holidays!!!!

Pandie // Ahti J.


----------



## Bear46 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Wellingtons*

I am looking to move up from my Morgan 36 to a 45-50 foot boat to cruise the Islands. We will island hop and do not plan on long distance blue water work. What do people think of Wellingtons for this kind of use. I am a New England cruiser and don't know anything about them except what I have read on this thread.

Thanks.

Bear 46


----------



## ecilpse (Nov 11, 2009)

*Wellington 47*

I knew Bill Wellington of Jacksonville, FL. He was about 65 in 1990. He built and designed motor sailers on the north west side of Jacksonville, FL. As I know most of his boats were built upon order. He worked on 1 to 2 boats at a time. He and his wife had a boat at Continental Yacht Club, Orange Park, FL (just south of Jacksonville). He designed and built boats for fairly wealthly clients in Eastern US. The boat I am familiar with was black 61 to 63 feet long and had a full time year around crew aboard. The original design I believe was from an old full keeled wood boat he owned. He had two employees who did most of the work, unfortunately I do not know their names.


----------



## Bear46 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Bear 46


----------



## lgasco (Nov 29, 2009)

*Wellington Sailboats*

I lived on a 47' Wellington for 3 years. Cutter rigged, with a semi pilot house, a 150 Hp Ford Lehman engine. They are superbly crafted, very heavy (30 tonnes) and perfect for living aboard.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

ecilpse said:


> I knew Bill Wellington of Jacksonville, FL. He was about 65 in 1990. He built and designed motor sailers on the north west side of Jacksonville, FL. As I know most of his boats were built upon order. He worked on 1 to 2 boats at a time. He and his wife had a boat at Continental Yacht Club, Orange Park, FL (just south of Jacksonville). He designed and built boats for fairly wealthly clients in Eastern US. The boat I am familiar with was black 61 to 63 feet long and had a full time year around crew aboard. The original design I believe was from an old full keeled wood boat he owned. He had two employees who did most of the work, unfortunately I do not know their names.


I also knew Bill (Duke) Wellington when he had his boat at Club Continental. Joe Aboud had the 44' Wellington there called "Carolyn" and I was living on my boat there too. It seems I probably know you too! The Wellingtons were built on Normandy Blvd. I always admired them as well built cruising "trucks",- my kind of vessel. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Rasy2k (Dec 5, 2009)

*Wellington 44*

I've been looking at the Wellingon 44 as a possible next yacht. I've found a Cutter and a Ketch rig I'm considering. Haven't found any design or review info on the ketch and wondering if you, as long owners could provide any insight to help me in my decision making.


----------



## Nausica (Aug 26, 2002)

*Wellinton*

the wellington 44 have serios problem on preassure post,I belive all the wellingtons have the same problem,other than that seems to be a good boat


----------



## Nausica (Aug 26, 2002)

*Be aware of*



Nausica said:


> the wellington 44 have serios problem on preassure post,I belive all the wellingtons have the same problem,other than that seems to be a good boat


used 4x4 wood no a good choice 3 of the wellingtons dismast on the way and the 57 too it happen to Mr. Well .


----------



## kushdiam (Nov 11, 2010)

well not all wellingtons were made with wood as a mast step, the Wellington 60 in Portland Oregon mast is stepped by a piece of angle iron, supported by a bulkhead and water tight door, but this only seems like great construction, in reality it was placed in the middle of the electrical panels, the main electical surround it on 3 sides, and even with the slightest of leakage through the mast boot, it has corroded the wiring and breakers. It this was ever to have a dis-masting, it would prove to be catastrophic. First you would lose your sails and then in the best case scenario, all power, it the worst you would be fighting a fire at the same time as trying to cut free the mast. I looked at moving the electrical panels, wow what a job it would be, all the wires are RED and ONLY RED! I guess red wire was on sale.....


----------



## 3quartertime (Mar 5, 2013)

Old, old thread, but I found it and thought I'd add a bit to bump it. 

I worked for Bill Wellington in the late eighties. Absolutely NOT an expert on Wellington's. I worked in the shop for a couple of years as a helper. I did get to see the construction techniques of two 57's as we built them. Knew the guys pretty well that built most of his boats over the years. 

If anyone has any questions about Wellington's or the shop I'd be happy to help if I could. Also I've long lost touch with everyone from those days. If anyone knows of another former employee I'd be interested in learning of that too!


----------



## cardude (Apr 13, 2014)

We found an interesting Wellington 57 Motorsailer for sale with a flybridge, which looks a little strange but my wife really likes for the outdoor space. Do you know anything about this boat? Are they well constructed? Are the decks cored with wood?

I'm really interested in the sail only for get home purposes or for steadying the roll in seas as I imagine this boat is pretty rolly underway and looks a bit top heavy.

Any info on this boat would be appreciated....


----------



## 3quartertime (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Cardude, 

The two boats I got to help with were 57 motorsailers. They both had the traditional pilot house, but no fly bridge. 

I don't know about that specific boat, but in my opinion there were well built. I believe the decks were balsa core. One of the builders, also named Bill, did all of the glass work. He was very good. The Wellingtons were 100% hand built in that shop in Jacksonville. Wellington was on sight every day. I'd really like to see one again!


----------



## cardude (Apr 13, 2014)

This boat is in Fort Lauderdale and I'm in Texas. Wish someone local could put their eyes on it to see if it's worth flying down to look.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I was looking at this boat's photos and specs online. The main is reduced with the presence of the flybridge; further reduced by the mast being shorter than the LOA, and additionally reduced in function by being roller furled behind the mast. This boat can be a great motorsailor, but not a "fully functional" sailboat. Even split-rig sailboats are not normally designed to have their masts shorter than their length.


----------



## cardude (Apr 13, 2014)

CaptainForce said:


> I was looking at this boat's photos and specs online. The main is reduced with the presence of the flybridge; further reduced by the mast being shorter than the LOA, and additionally reduced in function by being roller furled behind the mast. This boat can be a great motorsailor, but not a "fully functional" sailboat. Even split-rig sailboats are not normally designed to have their masts shorter than their length.


Yeah the sail area looks pretty puny, but do you think this sail will be enough as a get home system? I'm really looking at this as a sail assisted trawler, and also wanted to use the sail as a steadying system to help fight roll while underway.

Think this would be a good boat to take to the Caribbean?


----------



## jeffreydwahl (Jul 7, 2004)

We have a 47 Wellington Pilot house. Love it, owned her since 2005. Completely rebuilt in 2012 & 2013. These are a stout boats. We mostly use her as a motor sailor as the wind is always on the nose. On a beam reach she steps out nicely. Extremely comfortable under way. Just left Bahia Del Sol in El Salvador winds we at 24 before I even noticed them. Had the boat in winds of 35 twice. Both times were running down wind, was like sitting in a rocking chair. The Woods Freeman auto pilot never missed a beat. She's not built for speed, she's built for comfort.


----------



## cardude (Apr 13, 2014)

jeffreydwahl said:


> We have a 47 Wellington Pilot house. Love it, owned her since 2005. Completely rebuilt in 2012 & 2013. These are a stout boats. We mostly use her as a motor sailor as the wind is always on the nose. On a beam reach she steps out nicely. Extremely comfortable under way. Just left Bahia Del Sol in El Salvador winds we at 24 before I even noticed them. Had the boat in winds of 35 twice. Both times were running down wind, was like sitting in a rocking chair. The Woods Freeman auto pilot never missed a beat. She's not built for speed, she's built for comfort.


Sounds like a nice boat. Very cool.

This 57 seems big. Have not been on it yet and wondering how to sail it from the flybridge.


----------



## cardude (Apr 13, 2014)

Link to the boat

Wellington Pilothouse Motorsailer boat for sale in Ft. Lauderdale United States - Ref: 1903 - YachtWorld.com Mobile


----------



## jeffreydwahl (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks interesting. I think the sail plan is more of a steady the boat then sail the boat. It will take 15 knots of wind to even move the boat. good luck. My wife thinks we should up size but I am happy where we are. The 47 is a round the world boat with the Bahama draft.


----------



## jk7 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would like more info on the 57 also.


----------



## Nausica (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a 44 wellington for the last 20 years ,extensive sailing very happy with her perform and now she is for sale(health reasons),excellent boat.


----------



## Nausica (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a wellington 44 for sale, we been sailing together for the last 20 wonderful years ,I'm not as young as I use to be so is time to let her go.


----------



## Pogmusic (Apr 17, 2017)

I am in the process of rebuilding a Wellington 44. There is very little data available about them. Does anyone know a good source for information about them other than sailboatdata.com?


----------



## CapnKayne (Apr 25, 2018)

Pogmusic said:


> I am in the process of rebuilding a Wellington 44. There is very little data available about them. Does anyone know a good source for information about them other than sailboatdata.com?


Where is the 44' your rebuilding located? Me and the wife have had a 44' Wellington for two years, but found ourselves growing the family recently and of course boat repairs take a back seat, but we have BIG plans this summer to finish her right and finally go sailing! We've uncovered a little bit of info about the boats themselves since owning one and doing research.


----------



## Grand traverse (Oct 13, 2018)

3quartertime,

We recently purchased a Wellington 47 that was customized to a 49'. I'm told the original owner was the production manager at Wellington. He finished the boat himself and commissioned it in 1991. If you can share information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## knotwerks (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello Grand traverse,

Congratulations on your somewhat recent purchase of a Wellington. I think I was aboard your boat during construction. If it's the one I'm remembering, that was a broad window because the boat was built on evenings and weekends by a long term employee at Wellington Boats. I'd guess it took years to complete. I don't know a lot about your specific boat but have some familiarity with the brand...PM your contact info and I'd be glad to pass along whatever I can remember. Seeing your posts prompted me to sign up for SailNet and I seem to be too new to message you directly.


----------



## Grand traverse (Oct 13, 2018)

My email is [email protected]


----------

